# World's best Duck!



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Lot's of people lookin' for a good way to cook up their waterfowl, as the taste usually puts them off, kinda like eating a rubber tire after being in the GSL for a decade or two! I've tried a hundred different ways to soak em, marinate em, pluck em, roast em, smoke em, and cook em, and each time all I get is the same ol nasty duck! This recipe is the easiest, and by far the best way to cook up our feathered friends!

Doc B's waterfowl marinade. I got this one from a friend, and it makes waterfowl taste like steak! My daughters will ask for seconds and thirds with this one. The key to this one is not to overcook the meat. 150-155 deg tops (medium/medium well temp)! My friend likes it rare, about 145 deg, and says it is really good that way, but I like mine cooked just a little better. You can pick up a cheap digital meat thermometer at Wally World. Little teal cook up quick, where big ducks like mallards will take a little longer. I cut geese into thinner steaks, as they are too thick for the barby. Of course this recipe requires that you breast out the ducks...no bones here. 

1 cup oil (any kind will work, I use olive or canola for the heart benefit). 
1/4 cup soy sauce 
1-2 Tbs Worcestershire (SP???) sauce. 
1-2 Tbs Montreal Steak Spice. 

Place your breasted duck(s) in a bag (this amount will usually do 6-8 breasts depending on size of the bird). Dump in the above ingredients, mix and let marinate for 25-35 minutes (longer marinade times seem to not work as well). Slap on a hot grill and cook them until the center is 150-155 degrees (anything above 160 turns them into leather). Take them off the grill and eat while hot. If you like steak sauce, you can use some, but they are dang good without. Seems too simple for the wildness of waterfowl, but trust me on this one, it will surprise you how good it is. It really tastes like high quality steak! Cook duck too much and it will be too darn dry.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I like to cook them in a cast iron pan, when it,s done throw the duck away and eat the pan!
  The pan will taste better!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds good, I will try it.


----------

